# Blue card and spouse visa



## naki009 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear All,

I am happy to find such an amazing forum for expats and I hope, I can get a good advice.

I am an indian currently living in Toulouse,France in a strange situation related to visa for my spouse.

I recently got married and my wife is currently in India due to problem with visa regulations in France. I now got an offer eligible for blue card from a Berlin company and ready to start work with them from beginning of June. 
I have to apply for 90days work visa (blue card follows then if I understood the forums correctly) in Paris but cannot do it along with my wife.
When I called Bangalore consulate, they asked me to undergo the same process as Family reunion which doesn't make any sense to me. I am not yet in Germany but can only have a 90 days work visa with blue card status. Doesn't it fall under dependent visa for 90 days ? 
What kind of visa should I apply for ? Did any of you were in the same situation like me ? Please let me know your advice. Thank you very much in advance.


----------

